# The Chisel Doctor (Honing Guide)



## superdav721

Very nice Roger and thank you for the report. What I like about it is that the base is one piece and there is no split where most manufactures have a little bit of a rise where the splits meat.


----------



## Kentuk55

oh yea, Dave. this is a nice addition to sharpening. I'm not to much of a hand-tool guy, but, ya gotta do some hand work more times than not, so, the more ya know, ya know?... That one-wheel/deal wasn't good for me. for 10bux, they can keep it. I had to file mine down for any chisel to fit, and they still didn't fit right… it had to go, and it is, gone in the "13" file


----------



## Woodenwizard

Thanks Roger! I may have to look into this. I am just now getting into hand planes and will need to do some sharpining.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a good one Roger. I may have to try that myself. What I really need is something to sharpen my lathe tools. Any suggestions???


----------



## lanwater

Thanks for the review Roger.
I have one of the cheapo one with single wheel and never liked it.


----------



## Kentuk55

thnx guys. bxmarty: I do ok with my gouges for the lathe from a homemade jig that replicates (kinda) the wolverine jig that's big bux. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39173 If you do a search on sharpening lathe tools, you'll find many options, and some very simple, ez to build jigs that will help you. My wallet isn't that deep to be able to purchase a lot o these, (I call em expensive) jigs & such. I think anything that you can do consistently, you'll be fine. I relate sharpening to a stop block on a x-cut sled, or a miter saw fence, meaning, consistent, duplicate cuts. The same applies for sharpening.. my opinion. Oh, one other thing, I am a fan of using a felt marker on the cutting edge to be able to see exactly where I'm grinding/sharpening, etc. Once you have the correct setting of removing all the marker from toe to heel, you're gonna get good, and consistent results. One thing for sure is, none of us need to do anything with dull tools. It becomes too dangerous.


----------



## stefang

Good result Roger. Now if they just had a guide for honing wits, that would really improve my projects!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Roger, That gives me a few ideas…..


----------



## GlennsGrandson

Think a guy could make his own…?


----------



## Kentuk55

Grant: oh yea, I don't see why not. If ya do, post some pics


----------



## PaulieWalnuts

Roger, you stated that for a 30 Degree bevel the chisel has to protrude 3/16" of an inch. Is that correct? I have this same honing guide but my wife threw out the instructions. I thought maybe the chisel would have to protrude 1" and 3/16. Can you please help me out and confirm what the correct measurement is?

Thanks a billion!


----------



## Kentuk55

Hey Paul. I'll p.m. you


----------



## PaulieWalnuts

awesome. I would of PM'd you too but I dont have 5 posts so it wont let me. hahaha


----------

